# Snow Cave!!



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Over the past couple days my brother and I have been building a snow cave! Originally we have a small tunnel about 2 feet long leading to a large 'room' or as my brother calls it 'chamber' (reminds me too much of torture). The Room is about 4 1/2 by 6 feet, and probably about a foot and a half tall on the inside. But the other day with the snow blowing ALL day, the opening was covered, and the snowdrift had 'grown' another four feet outwards. We couldn't remember exactly where the opening was, and we had a shovel and sled leaning against the opening, which were also covered, but we didn't want to ruin the room or anything, so we carefully dug four feet until we found the original opening. The tunnel is now about six feet long, and we are planning on making the room much larger or atleast making another room. I'd better spot blabbing and get on to the pictures!

This is the cave/room from far away. It reminds me of a dugout or a rabbit hole.









Closer









Closer yet









Going in









Further









The Room









Looking out from the Room









Going out









The pictures aren't too good because my zoom and flash were all messed up, probably from the cold.
I guess it might aseem kind of lame, but I'm kind of proud because its our best 'snow thing' so far, from all of our igloos, forts and tunnels. Yup.. lil kids in the snow! LOL.
It does seem to get alot warmer and definently alot quieter in there though, and its not too small, so you don't get claustraphobic, well atleast I don't.

I made my mom go in it too, she loved it.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow thats awesome
I would love that, if it wasnt too small 
I am a bit claustrophobic and i panic about not being able to breathe.. there enoguh air in there? xD
Sound it taste/smell snowy? :ROFL:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

We used to do that as children (in Iowa)! Great fun...but when my mother saw it she freaked out! That 
snow can fall on you and you can suffocate! So, be careful!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Those are wonderful pictures. They are great. 
We use to do that also as kids. We could entertain ourselves forever.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That's really neat!


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Awesome! I used to love doing that! When I was younger, my brother and I would build snow "forts" and have battles with frozen horse turds (gross, I know, lol!)...one time I hit him right in the side of the face and knew he'd be coming after me, so I ran toward the house...he chucked a horse turd at me, but missed and it went right through our porch window! My mom wasn't too happy with us... :ROFL:


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

That is great. What fun! My dog has been working on one of those tunnel/cave.
Thanks for the pictures.
Suellen


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

My cousin Shelley and I used to do that alot . . .brings back lots of memories.. . .thanks for sharing . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: That's awesome! I remember making one of those with my brother!


----------

